# Chase at 1 Year



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

So today I realized that God does not want me to get a decent stack picture of Chase. Not on my own. Take 1, stacked just right, but at the last second he moved away. Take 2, stacked well, not perfect, was about to take the picture but I couldn't get back far enough so I had to reposition him farther away. Take 3, literally, this was perfect, I had finally gotten both front feet directly under him, but as soon as I got the camera, a huge gust of wind blew all kinds of trash in our faces and it scared him so he moved away. Take 4, he was stacked decently but as soon as I aimed the camera my other dumb paranoid dog barked [at nothing] and Chase, naturally, took off running. 

The picture below was Take 7, ignore the far front leg, I didn't bother with that because if I had moved it he would have leaned back. I left it at this so you could see his shoulder and his proper topline and angulation. But I have to admit, he normally doesn't look this 'doggy' and his chest has no definition at all, his topline is also normally smoother in appearance. 









And a headshot.










Someday...... I will get a good picture. Someday.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

He is breath-taking!!!


----------



## travis_gsd27 (Nov 5, 2005)

He is such a handsome boy! 

haha, my brother was just like "He looks bigger than Travis" 
Thought that was funny considering that post you made about Chase's size.









I love that big goofy tongue sticking out in the head shot.


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

A lot of people have commented on the tongue.







I don't see what's so different about it! I see it every day!









Thank you.


----------

